# Fingers crossed



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Fingers crossed this wont happen to Egypt

Islamic Sharia law will be the ‘basic source’ of legislation in free Libya, its new leader has proclaimed.

Mustafa Abdul-Jalil’s vision has come as a shock to some of the millions of citizens still celebrating their liberty from decades of tyranny.

The chairman of the National Transitional Council declared that a future parliament would have an ‘Islamist tint’ and any existing laws contradicting the teachings of Islam would be ‘nullified’.



How can it be free now?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

And it looks like Tunisia may be following.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Tunisia's moderate Islamist party, Ennahda, is claiming victory in Sunday's elections, the first free poll of the Arab Spring.

Official results are expected on Tuesday, but provisional results suggest that Ennahda will win most votes while falling short of a majority.

Its main rival, the secular centre-left PDP party, has admitted defeat.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I suppose that is democracy for you, but I cannot understand how you can have freedom when a religious party is ruling.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

This is why I no longer believe in religion! Old fashioned rules and laws which mean little in todays modern society. Religion seems to breed hatred, racism and war!

Without it we're not much better tho!? Humans arent a nice breed at all really are they

Jo xxx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes the days of having the fear of god drummed into you should be long gone.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Fingers crossed this wont happen to Egypt
> 
> Islamic Sharia law will be the ‘basic source’ of legislation in free Libya, its new leader has proclaimed.
> 
> ...


This will happen to Egypt, in fact this is happening to Egypt right now 

KSA is what "most" Arabs are considering an ideal Islamic country, and that's what they're looking forward to.............Mind you the silly "Islamic nations' leadership" dreams that each and every idiot that runs any Islamic country always have


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Fingers crossed this wont happen to Egypt
> 
> Islamic Sharia law will be the ‘basic source’ of legislation in free Libya, its new leader has proclaimed.


But this is already in the Egyptian constitution! to be precise article 2, which none of the parties competing in the November elections will touch when the new constitution is drafted, anyway. 

I think we need to get used to this, ME democracies will not be what WE want but what THEY want.


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> How can it be free now?


Thats the whole point, this NATO sponsored war was ordered not to free Libya but for other purposes. The illuminati hiding behind the muppet western leaders knew that a regime change would bring an even worse one in than the ex current incumbent.

I concur with Dead's view, the illuminati will be quite happy with a Libya run like KSA where you can drain as much oil as you can but still treat women like **** and cut people's hand off with no trial...


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Soooo... all the Christians from muslim-run countries will be seeking asylum in the USA and UK.


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

Doubtful...unless they want to pay 40% tax, be mugged on the way home, spend their dole on WKD, pay 3.50++ per hour for parking, enjoy the rain, feel 3.50 is a fair price for a pint, as is 1.42 for a litre of petrol, oh and paying for a satellite dish to be fitted if it's above one storey, enjoy traffic lights with cameras, not to mention traffic wardens, those politically correct civil servants whose pensions we pay for even though it's down to time served not accountability ......don't start me .....the USA and uk need to realize they are an advert in what not to do......ok ...not so happy with the hand amputation but the west seriously needs to get of it's high horse and appreciate democracy is just that ....the choice of the majority .. Be careful what you wish for!!


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

In some touristic places in Egypt these prices already exist.

The only point of difference Mairead is that foreign investors and tourists pay for any Egyptian welfare. Unless those nationals are over in the UK claiming from our contributions which by the way, I pay to both countries.

Eco-Mariner.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

mamasue said:


> Soooo... all the Christians from muslim-run countries will be seeking asylum in the USA and UK.


Not really no, the majority of the Christian Egyptians aren't even considering leaving the country, not yet anyway...............And those who are thinking about it are looking into countries where they would find LESS.........Political correctness? Countries with LESS Muslim population than in the States and the UK anyway :ranger:

Canada, Australia, NZ, Germany, France and Italy are the most "popular" possible destinations amongst the Christian Egyptians who are considering leaving Egypt now as far as I know......


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Maireadhoey said:


> Doubtful...unless they want to pay 40% tax, be mugged on the way home, spend their dole on WKD, pay 3.50++ per hour for parking, enjoy the rain, feel 3.50 is a fair price for a pint, as is 1.42 for a litre of petrol, oh and paying for a satellite dish to be fitted if it's above one storey, enjoy traffic lights with cameras, not to mention traffic wardens, those politically correct civil servants whose pensions we pay for even though it's down to time served not accountability ......don't start me .....the USA and uk need to realize they are an advert in what not to do......ok ...not so happy with the hand amputation but the west seriously needs to get of it's high horse and appreciate democracy is just that ....the choice of the majority .. Be careful what you wish for!!


Life would cost A LOT more than that in Egypt if you tried to keep your standards of living, you get what you pay for in here, and paying less always means you're getting sh!t quality.........

Besides, if it came to the point where you'd leave the country for security reasons, cost of living and how much you'd pay as a tax would be nothing comparing to..........Staying alive?


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

Maireadhoey said:


> Doubtful...unless they want to pay 40% tax, be mugged on the way home, spend their dole on WKD, pay 3.50++ per hour for parking, enjoy the rain, feel 3.50 is a fair price for a pint, as is 1.42 for a litre of petrol, oh and paying for a satellite dish to be fitted if it's above one storey, enjoy traffic lights with cameras, not to mention traffic wardens, those politically correct civil servants whose pensions we pay for even though it's down to time served not accountability ......don't start me .....the USA and uk need to realize they are an advert in what not to do......ok ...not so happy with the hand amputation but the west seriously needs to get of it's high horse and appreciate democracy is just that ....the choice of the majority .. Be careful what you wish for!!


Judging from the number of posts seen on the Britain board of this forum it would seem many aspire to go to the UK. We agree it is not for the weather or the food, more likely for the welfare, free housing, NHS, political correctness and work for those who want to graft.

Also look at the ridiculous excuses illegal migrants use to stay in the country ie. I go to the gym or I have a pet. As soon as the british passport arrives off they go on holiday to the country they have supposed to have escaped from....

I must state however that the problem is the system that allows these abuses and not the immigrants. 
The illuminati are currently using two methods to gain world domination, one is the preventive war in foreign countries (ie. Libya, Iraq and now Iran) the other is mass immigration in their own countries. 

Divide and conquer is the motto so they can become even richer than they already are by getting people working for them for one pound an hour and at the same time shafting their own working class under submission so that rights at work are eroded more and more because people fear losing their jobs due to the competition coming from abroad.
Just look at the ones who constantly go on about the need for mass immigration, mainly business leaders and people that work in the legal sector ie. the ones that make money out of all this, don't blame the immigrants they are only an instrument.


----------



## rifleman (Jun 24, 2011)

marenostrum said:


> Judging from the number of posts seen on the Britain board of this forum it would seem many aspire to go to the UK. We agree it is not for the weather or the food, more likely for the welfare, free housing, NHS, political correctness and work for those who want to graft.


Well as you are prepared to accept the posts on this site as evidence that lots of people


----------



## rifleman (Jun 24, 2011)

....... That lots of people want to come here, why not also accept what those posts say about why they want to come here. None here cite welfare or the NHS. Most cite career opportunities, love/marraige or wishing to study.


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

rifleman said:


> ....... That lots of people want to come here, why not also accept what those posts say about why they want to come here. None here cite welfare or the NHS. Most cite career opportunities, love/marraige or wishing to study.


Have a look at youtube for a tv show called panorama. It has interviews with immigrants trying to get to the uk via Italy. This will enlighten you without me having to write thirty lines on here.

The last post I read on the uk forum was about someone trying to scam the system by providing false qualification papers, someone else on here can testify this.

Just have a look at govmnt figures in relation to bogus colleges.

No point picking a fight over immigration, I have stated they are only an instrument for those who wish to divide and conquer so no point waving the racism yellow card, I can see that one coming soon....

We live in a world where it is perfectly acceptable to shove a gun barrel up a 69 year old's backside before killing him and showing this on TV, with a US president using this as a warning to others like a mexican drug cartel gangster would, we can't be surprised that the illuminati use migration as a tool to making more money. Let's see how many NTC figherts will get free NHS care whilst british pensioners are dying of cold weather.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

rifleman said:


> ....... That lots of people want to come here, why not also accept what those posts say about why they want to come here. None here cite welfare or the NHS. Most cite career opportunities, love/marraige or wishing to study.



Whatever is said, I'm inclined to think that they do come here, not only for the jobs, but the UK does have a rather enticing NHS/social security system!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## rifleman (Jun 24, 2011)

I don't doubt people come here for a whole variety of reasons, but the evidence on this site is that the overwhellming majority do so for perfectly legitimate reasons. At least in regards to those who come here legally and are not asylum seekers.
Panorama wouldn't have a very interesting programme if they interviewed people like my wife who came here to study, spending tens of thousands of pounds at our universities before going on to work here and pay taxes like the rest of us.
I am a Londoner born and bred and most of my friends are immigrants. None fit the stereotype of the uneducated, low paid, ponces so beloved of our newspapers.
Those who are here illegally get nothing in the way of benefits.
I just get bored with the myths being perpetuated as they are here again. Can't be bothered arguing the toss. I know I am right and if others want to believe the myths and spend their time tilting at windmills more fool them.


----------



## rifleman (Jun 24, 2011)

Jo,
If you work here you pay tax and national insurance so you pay for the NHS etc. The fact, and it is a fact, is that those immigrants who are working here legally earn more than the national average and so contribute more than the average brit in tax.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

:focus: :focus:


----------

